# Glovebox Flashlight in BMW's?



## Donovan (Sep 24, 2005)

Anyone ever taken apart or modded the AccuLux glovebox rechargeable flashlight found in your Bimmer? I have never really used mine as it is a very dim incandescent. The battery in mine seems slap worn out!

Depending on the battery voltage etc, I was thinking about modding into an LED light. Anyone know anything about these?

BTW I have the older white version (97 E36 M3), I'm not sure the difference between it and the newer black version but they are different.


----------



## Lmtfi (Sep 24, 2005)

I have the black version in my E39 540 and E46 330ci. I really don't see much potential in them beyond they are conveniently plugged into the car's electrical system and silently recharge themselves all the time. I much rather have a more capable flashlight as my primary light.


----------



## Donovan (Sep 24, 2005)

Are the newer versions still an incandescent? 

It's a great concept, with a little newer technology these could be much more useful!


----------



## joema (Sep 25, 2005)

It's still incandescent on my 03 330i. What a crummy little light. I wouldn't bother with trying to mod it. I'd just remove it and velcro a small modern lithium-powered light to the upper left corner of the glove box. 

Possibilities: Jil CR2, Peak Caribbean, Fenix L1P. Heck even a Photon I is vastly superior.


----------



## Donovan (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree it is a terrible light but the idea/concept is a good one...

Now if they would just change it to be a rechargable NiMHl or Lithium, .5W-1W emitter LED and a detachable headstrap, now that would be a useful light!

That gives me another idea... Have a small LED light that plugs directly into your cigarette lighter! I don't know if one exists yet or not, but it seems like a no brainer.


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 26, 2005)

Donovan said:


> That gives me another idea... Have a small LED light that plugs directly into your cigarette lighter! I don't know if one exists yet or not, but it seems like a no brainer.



VW has one. I know it's std. on all the Touaregs but they fit in other cars.


----------



## txmatt (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's the VW cigarette lighter LED "torch" and it's comparison to a CMG Infinity Ultra...


----------



## nethiker (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, this is too good. 


Another light that I just got to have! Honey, look at my new light, and the wonderful box it came in.

I didn't realize some cars came with lights. Great idea, but you would expect more from BMW. Just goes to show, you can't judge a light by it's box.


----------



## Markcm (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to know, I have taken the BMW light appart from a white 1996 light; it seems as though it had two lithium button cells stacked in it. 

I think I just threw it away recently in a garage clean up, maybe I'll check ebay for the VW version.

-Mark


----------



## Jayman (Sep 26, 2005)

txmatt what kind of body is on that infinity ultra? It looks different than the standard round body.


----------



## txmatt (Sep 26, 2005)

Just the standard, older CMG dark green round body as far as I know. It does have the clip on it as well in that picture.


----------



## Jayman (Sep 26, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Just the standard, older CMG dark green round body as far as I know. It does have the clip on it as well in that picture.


I stand corrected, I guess the shadowing in the picture makes the infinity look like it has a ridged body. Kind of a cool optical illusion.


----------



## AngelEyes (Sep 27, 2005)

The latest 3 series (E90) has progressed far but id like to see the standard flashlight move onto LEDs.


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is my BMW torch....it's pathetic. I took it out and it's staying out. I put a 6P in it's place.


----------



## copiertech (Sep 5, 2008)

its 2 tiny nicd coin cells. i`ve modded mine with 2x 1000mah AAA nimh cells fed off the standard charging circuit, one of these:http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10084 , a q5 cree (floody mule, no reflector, not much room for heatsinking either) and a reverse clicky.
it`s a bit more useful now. the strobe would probably come in handy to get attention whon youve broken down from one of the many many expensive things that go wrong on a 7 series


----------



## nyyankeefen (Sep 5, 2008)

Donovan said:


> Are the newer versions still an incandescent?



yup I have an 06 e90 ... its a nice concept but worthless imo


----------



## 276 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kind of reminds me of the Dodge caliber commercial were the guy has to go to the bathroom in the woods and grabs a light (led i think) from the roof and goes into the woods, not the same thing but made me think of it>


----------



## scottaw (Sep 6, 2008)

There are several cigarette lighter lights, porsche design makes one, and a mamber here has a new one that is starting to be carried in outdoor stores. Seems cool, but I have a 120P in my pocket, an L1 in my center console and a zebralight in the trunk....I think i'm covered.


----------



## outersquare (Sep 6, 2008)

if you buy a 335i convertible hardtop it comes with an LED/LED lenser, i think it was just 1AA.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Sep 6, 2008)

scottaw said:


> There are several cigarette lighter lights, porsche design makes one, and a mamber here has a new one that is starting to be carried in outdoor stores.


Here's the affordable Battery Junction solution: http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-spotlight-bulk.html


----------



## Fallingwater (Sep 6, 2008)

A Weiguo Spotlight would be a nice replacement, I think.

As for lights and BMWs, my dad's old E36 320i had a tiny button-cell powered incandescent light built into the main key. It was useful, but battery life and brightness were truly pitiful. White LEDs weren't available when that car was bought, but even an old red LED would have probably given out more light.


----------



## The Sun (Sep 6, 2008)

outersquare said:


> if you buy a 335i convertible hardtop it comes with an LED/LED lenser, i think it was just 1AA.


 

some of them come with a larger LED Lenser with 3 AA's, but the little one is brighter.


----------

